# Steps



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody headin to the steps area this weekend? Were going Friday mid day till Saturday mid day to try for swordfish and white marlin. Anybody heard of any being caught?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

More Blues being caught right now then Whites it seems. I know there were at least 3 swords caught in that area last weekend. I haven't been out there in a month so I can't say firsthand. Water is pretty, temps in the low 80s.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I was planning on trip to edge, but have to sea how the waves are doing ??


----------

